# CoD2 pb problem



## S|4ppY (May 25, 2006)

Hey guys i couldnt figure out a legit way to fix the pb problem that i have. ive searched and searched but cant figure out how. So this is what happens, i go into a server and within seconds i get kicked from pb and it says kicked from pb blah blah blah corrupted file/memory. now i have the updated pb stuff saved in my PB/HTM folder and it still doesnt work! Just lookin for some answers.:upset:


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you been on any sites for mods or add ons.


----------



## S|4ppY (May 25, 2006)

ive searched like everything on google and i went ot pb.com and i manually downloaded the new version and when i go into some servers it still says pb detects runningold version and sometimes i get kicked for it. ive done exacly what is says on punkbuster.com about downloading hte new version and it still says that sometimes. What ive noticed is that it only does it in certain servers. Ill try the pb thing one more time and ill post again about what happened. :upset:


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

It seems like a similar problem I had with FARCRY,( I had problems with curtain servers ) I didnt play it for ages because I got battlefield 2, I even deleted the whole game.
But the other day I thought I might reload the game and patches, low and behold it works fine now.
I think they should put out warnings with these games " YOU WILL HAVE LOADS OF F*****G PROBLEMS WITH THIS GAME "
There isnt many games that I play on the internet that I dont have trouble with except STEAM, They seem to have it figured out, games like counter strike, half life multiplayer. I havent had any problem with them.
I got a game the other day called GHOST RECON, avoid this like the plague, it was terrible, unless you have the top system, when I say top I mean top, alienware or such, the game stinks, I played ten minutes and then put it on ebay. glitches dont come into it.


----------



## S|4ppY (May 25, 2006)

you are right they should put those kindo f warnings on them, that would be helpful and i wouldnt have any of my games. Since a couple of days ago when that first happened it has hapnt again buyt now i get some gay @$$ error saying blocked O/S privelages and that happewns to me in like every CoD2 server. Sooooo......., it kinda pisses me. I cant even go into a server for 10 secs without getting getting kicked via punkbuster for that same reason. Although the one time i played FARCRY online i sucked so i never played it again lol. Im just trying to find some answers on how to fix the O/S privelages problem now and ive searched it and i get nothing and i mean nothing. Ive seen other people getted for the same reason but ive neevr seen any posts about it. But anyway if you see a cod forums place or a place that i might find soem answers i would very much appreciate it. THX:sigh:


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

This is the executable for Punkbusters Client side AUTO UPDATING using WINDOWS Operating Systems:
http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbweb.exe

Be sure to save the pbweb.exe into the home "pb" folder (C:\Program Files\Call of Duty\pb) on your hard drive and then launch PBWEB.exe. If PBWEB is not launched from inside the home "pb" directory/folder, then it will not work.

This is the easiest way to AUTO update Punkbusters from the player/client side. The game server does NOT update ALL of your game files. This way will do that for you!

I would recommend doing this even if your not having problems or if your having 999 problems along with No Packet Flow errors & PB Initialization Failures.

This can take a little while to run........this is typical!

You can save pbweb.exe into the pb folder for any punkbuster supported game per the example above. 
simon73May 19 2005, 04:46 PM
THIS IS ONE THAT WORKS 

Okay a few people are having problems with the punkbuster I was one and had privilege error 507 and 508 and get on been kicked when I played the game on line. Nothing worse than being kicked after a few seconds 

The solution I have worked out

First uninstall the COD and CODUO using the control panel and add and remove programmes (this has to be done) sorry if you done this a hundred times already. Once you have fully uninstalled both games go to my computer and go to LOCAL DISK DRIVE © programme files call of duty folder and dump it into the recycle bin this includes the patches for both games. If you placed the patch elsewhere then find then and put into the recycle bin. Now go into the following MY COMPUTER LOCAL DISK DRIVE C, WINDOWS PREFECH and only take out the following PROGRAMMES nothing else just the 4 I have listed. These 4 are left behind when you uninstall the game and cause the problem I think as they are corrupted data. 

COD_1.4_PATCH.EXE-378BCCC9.pf
COD_1.5_PATCH.EXE-1CC2CBF2.pf
CODUO_PATCH.EXE-2CE389D7.pf
CODUOMP.EXE-0608F680.pf

The above files are the patch this has to be removed and dump into the recycle bin. Now fully empty the bin of all the trash and restart your computer.

Next. Download the 1.4 patch for COD and install the COD game and once the patch has come down place into the main COD folder and upload the 1.4 patch. Now do the same for COD UO and get the 1.5 place it into the COD folder and upload the patch from there. Now restart your computer.

I leave a link for you only download (Official Releases > Patches)
http://callofduty.filefront.com/

Your game will now work without I hope any problems. Please don't remove any other programmes as it will affect your computer and only the items I have mention. For some reason it seems that the CODUO try to patch the 1.4 COD and this causes the problems.


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

was looking for another issue and came across this post to sort the inadequate O/S priveliges problem it can be either one of these listed below

I keep getting kicked by PunkBuster for "Blocked O/S Privileges"? 

Please temporarily disable other security type programs you have running such as anti-virus, process guard, SDProtector, etc. to find out which of them is blocking PB's access to resources on your computer. You either need to run PB without the blocking program(s) or play on non-PB servers. Also make sure you run the game under an Administrator or equivalent account under Windows. If you do have access an admin account, you can right click on the application you want to run and select "Run As". This will allow you to give admin access to that program and should allow you to play with a limited user.


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

I keep getting kicked by PunkBuster for "Insufficient O/S Privileges"? 

Download and run this file from any location, it will check for adware that stops you from being able to play on PB servers. The VX2 adware edits your user rights when it infects your computer, and many programs do not repair this when they remove it. 

http://www.greyknight17.com/spy/VX2Finder(126).exe 

Click the "Find VX2.betterinternet info" button to make sure that you don't have this adware. If there are no files listed, go on to the last step. If you find the adware files, (it is usually 3 random named dll files) Select all the files found. 

Press 'Delete These Files'. The program will delete all files but one that will be deleted on reboot. Allow program to reboot. Once Restarted: 

Press 'Guardian.reg'. 
Press 'User Agent'. 
Press 'Restore Policy'. 
Clicking on "find vx2.BetterInternet info" again should show all fields blank. 
If you have no adware files, just click on the "Restore Policy" Button


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Try these I have found, I would try the last one first


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

follow this link http://www.punksbusted.com/forums/index.php?showforum=16


----------



## S|4ppY (May 25, 2006)

thanks alot man ill try them all out and ill keep yallz up to date on the problem. THANKS!!! I just do understand siometi,mes i can get into servers without getting kicked and other times i get kicked via pb.


----------

